# Freestyle Libre sensor blood leak



## Hristo Hristov (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi,
My daughter has diabet type 1. Here in Bulgaria, Libre is not offered so we ordered it from Spain.
Everything was fine with first eight sensors but with last three we faced same problem - after setting it, blood started flowing through the center hole of sensor. After five to ten minutes blood flow stopped but readings of sensor showed onli LO. After removing of sensor, on arm was extravasation...
Any case like ours and any tips?

Thanks,
Hristo


----------



## pav (Jun 29, 2016)

The reports I have seen about senors that have had blood coming out of them, have been they are normally the most accurate ones when comparing them to finger prick tests. 

Did you remove the sensor when the blood came out or did you leave it to settle down?


----------



## Hristo Hristov (Jun 29, 2016)

pav said:


> The reports I have seen about senors that have had blood coming out of them, have been they are normally the most accurate ones when comparing them to finger prick tests.
> 
> Did you remove the sensor when the blood came out or did you leave it to settle down?



I've keeped sensors at least 24 hours but readings keep LO all the time... Same time finger tests showed normal values.


----------



## pav (Jun 29, 2016)

Sounds like the sensors have failed, if your on facebook have a look at this group as there's a lot of people who have been using the Libre for ages and can give you more info than myself.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/748445301888935/


----------



## shirley (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi, had this problem a couple of times.  On one occasion it settled and we had excellent readings, on the other it failed and we just got "LO" constantly so removed.


----------



## Hristo Hristov (Jun 30, 2016)

Оbviously a matter of luck


----------



## Bloden (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi there, Hristo.  I had this experience with one sensor - I bled through the hole in the middle, which was a bit shocking, but it didn't go on for long. It was a while ago now, so I can't remember how accurate the readings were. One thing that has really improved its accuracy is attaching the sensor then waiting 48 hours before activating it.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi Hristo
I too had a couple that bled through the centre.  One made a bit of a mess of a top after a shower, but apart from that they worked fine and were very accurate.  I also attach new sensors 48 hours before I want to activate them.


----------

